
Taiwan built “Medicare for all” and gave everyone health insurance - 1PlayerOne
https://www.vox.com/health-care/2020/1/13/21028702/medicare-for-all-taiwan-health-insurance
======
IXxXI
I would support medicare for all if supporters of it could cite a single way
in which it would cut prices or make healthcare more affordable.

Like obamacare, medicare for all, doesn't fix anything.

It hikes taxes and balloons the deficit. Aside from that it produces little or
no tangible benefits.

------
DataDrivenMD
This is a thoughtful, well-researched article, and I look forward to reading
the rest of the series. My one criticism stems from the notion that the
Taiwanese single-payer system is tantamount to "Medicare-for-all". Not only is
this a gross oversimplification of both models, it requires making comparisons
that just don't make sense. A more compelling argument would highlight
specific attributes of the Taiwanese health system, and map those to relevant
U.S. counterparts.

For example, the VA health system would be a more apt comparison if we're
talking about a single-payer system operating within a common regulatory
framework (all VAs are on federal property). If we're considering funding vis-
à-vis taxpayer vs. employer contributions, the Taiwanese model starts to look
more like Hawaii (maybe also Oregon). If we're interested in a solution that
is known to scale up to 25-30 million individuals, it would be best to focus
on the regulatory landscape in the state of New York. Factoring in the
flexibility of higher-income individuals to purchase supplemental insurance,
the Taiwanese system looks most like traditional Medicare (i.e. fee-for-
service) in combination with a supplemental insurance market. Of note (and to
the best of my recollection) the "Medicare-for-all" plan championed by Bernie
Sanders specifically outlaws private insurance in order to avoid a scenario
where we end up with a two-tier system (i.e. one for the rich, and one for
everyone else).

TL;DR: A single-payer system is not Medicare-for-All. Single-payer solutions
in and of themselves do not inform how we, as a country, should resolve the
substantive policy differences inherent to our patchwork regulatory landscape
without undermining states' rights and/or ballooning our national debt.

